# My Greek Tort STILL Won't Eat-Please Help!



## Gillian M (Nov 14, 2014)

I posted a thread lately as far as the trouble that my Greek tort is giving me with food. I told the ladies and gentlemen that it has NOT eaten ANYTHING lately.The issue has gone on and I don't know what on earth to do. Am helpless! Please please help!! Than you all.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, could you answer a few questions? How long have you had him? Is this a baby or an adult? Is it wild collected or captive bred? What sort of enclosure, lighting and heating are you providing? Some photos of the enclosure and temperatures would. E great. What food items have you tried to feed so far?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2014)

Gillian, I'm not familiar with your other post, so forgive me....Have you tried warm soaks in the 50/50 strained carrot (baby food) mix? How about something otherwise irresistable like banana?


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 15, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Well, could you answer a few questions? How long have you had him? Is this a baby or an adult? Is it wild collected or captive bred? What sort of enclosure, lighting and heating are you providing? Some photos of the enclosure and temperatures would. E great. What food items have you tried to feed so far?


 Hi and here are the answers to your questions:

1) I have had the tort for a little more than 3.5 years and things were more than fine at the beginning.
2) It is an adult (and I think it's a female-but I'm not sure).
3) What do you mean by wild collected/captive bred? Excuse my ignorance on such a subject. I bought it from a pet store.
4) Its enclosure is a big rectangular one (NOT a glass one though).*
5) I have a central heating system in my flat and I use UVB light for my tort.
6) As for food I've tried: bananas, cucumbers, sweet green pepper, marrows, carrots, tomatoes and different leaves the names of which I don't know, but.....NO WAY WOULD MY TORT EAT! As I said it used to eat Roman lettuce and only Roman lettuce.But recently it just WON'T eat ANYTHING.
7) Temperature these days is about 24 degrees Celcius during the day and drops to about 19 during the night.
8) Sorry I cannot post pics at the moment as the camera of the laptop is giving me trouble.

*I had a feeling that the enclosure was annoyong my tort: the moment I put my tort into the enclosure the poor thing would start to try to climb out of it. But at the same time I wonder: why wouldn't it eat when outside the enclosure?

Thanks very much in advance your help.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Nov 15, 2014)

What kind if UVB bulb and how old us it?


----------

